# Is this a Morel???



## bmeister (May 5, 2013)

We were out today in southern St. Joe County and found about 23 small black/grey morels. We left this one because we were sure if it was one or not.


----------



## shdolphin75 (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes it is a black morel!


----------



## bmeister (May 5, 2013)

Well....darn! Guess we should have picked it too! Thanks!!! I was just a little afraid because last year me and my hubby ate morels and for the first time ever we both got very sick. I was thinking maybe we had picked a wrong one so this year we are being very cautious. The weird thing is.... everyone that we have ever talked to has never gotten sick. We had never either until last year.


----------



## indy_nebo (Apr 11, 2013)

YO bmeister, thats what you call a "Preacher"! My personal fave next to big fat yellows. Good find!


----------



## mark1967 (Apr 30, 2013)

you might have eaten a false morel or even a half free. I heard you can only eat the tops of the half free. Make sure when you cut them open that there is no flesh inside or any fuzzy looking stuff. Don't eat those. Let you wife eat them instead but only if you don't like her. Just kidding


----------

